# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Productos innovadores para el embalaje de alimentos

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *Líder de investigación Peggy Tomasula (izquierda) y química Phoebe Qi* *están desarrollando productos a base de ingredientes lecheros* *para utilización en el embalaje de alimentos. Foto: Paul Pierlott.*  *Por Rosalie Marion Bliss, 20 de enero 2010*  
Los productos innovadores a base de ingredientes lecheros para utilización en el embalaje de alimentos podrián proveer una alternative viable a los productos a base de petróleo, según un capítulo escrito por científica Peggy Tomasula del Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) para inclusión en un nuevo libro titulado “Los ingredientes derivados de la leche: Usos alimentarios y nutracéuticos”.  
El libro fue escrito por un grupo internacional de contribuidores y fue publicado por Woodhead Publishing de Londres, Gran Bretaña en octubre del 2009. Este libro sirve como una guía a nuevos desarrollos para el sector lechero y el sector nutracéutico, así como investigadores en esos campos. 
Tomasula trabaja en el Centro de Investigación de la Región Oriental mantenido por el ARS en Wyndmoor, Pensilvania. Es ese centro, investigadores están desarrollando películas fuertes y biodegradables a base de leche. Estas películas proveen una mejor barrera contra oxígeno que las películas a base de petróleo. Tomasula es líder de la Unidad de Procesamiento y Productos Lecheros del centro. 
La mayoría de los embalajes de alimentos están compuestas de capas múltiples de películas que son laminas finas y continuas de polímeros sintéticos. Pero los consumidores y los minoristas de alimentos tienen preocupaciones sobre los desperdicios generados durante la fabricación de este tipo de embalaje. Mucha gente tiene un interés en reemplazar el embalaje a base de petróleo con el embalaje biológico. 
El capítulo por Tomasula es titulado 'Utilización de ingredientes lecheros para producir películas comestibles y materiales biodegradables de embalaje’. El capítulo se enfoca en las películas a base de proteínas lecheras, con un énfasis en aquellas a base de la caseína y el suero, los cuales son las proteínas principales en la leche. El capítulo también informe sobre los intentos de investigación para mejorar las propiedades de las proteínas para que se puedan utilizar estas materiales naturales en una variedad de aplicaciones en el futuro. 
Como un ingrediente lechero, la caseína muestra buen capacidad de adhesión a diferentes sustratos. Pero aunque la caseína es una barrera excelente contra el oxígeno, el dióxido de carbono y los aromas, es una barrera floja contra la humedad. Ya que estas proteínas son solubles en agua, muchas de las investigaciones hasta ahora se enfocan en mejorar la capacidad de las proteínas de sirven como una barrera contra agua. 
Se puede encontrar más información sobre el nuevo libro en www.woodheadpublishing.com. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU.  *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Artículo: Proveedores de alimentos con transgénicos tendrían 365 días para adecuar etiquetas de sus productos Compañías aseguradoras crean seguros innovadores ante cambios climáticos embalaje, fleje zuncho metalico embalaje - strech film

----------

